# Oct 17, 2004: Cambridgeshire County England Plowing Championships



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Oct 17: Cambridgeshire County Ploughing Championships, Lodge Farm, Fulbourn, Cambridge. 
More Information: Society of Ploughmen Tel: 01302 852469


----------

